# Some new additions



## Jentortmom (Oct 5, 2008)

I got an email from a lady today asking if I would take in two sullys, and when she arrive she had a desert tort 8 yrs, a turtle 10 yrs, and two 10 month old sullys. The three torts are pyramided but the Dt has started to grow smooth, hopefully with a better diet (no corn on the cob) they will grow smooth.

Here is the DT s/he is approx 10-12" and doesn't have any weight to him/her.







Here are the two sullys and my youngest showing one off. they are 4-5 & 1/2 inches.











Here is the turtle, her shell is really dry and curling up around the edges, my guess because she doen't have a pond, just a large water bowl.











The desert tort has damage around the front of the carapace from a boxer attack, and the two sullys have a deformity to the plastron from dog attacks when they were hatchlings, they have grown back but they are a little disfigured, hopefully it doesn't cause them problems as they get bigger.


----------



## egyptiandan (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm glad you have them all now Jenn.  The turtle is a Central American wood turtle, most likely Rhinoclemmys pulcherrima incisa. Would need side of head shots and better carapace shots to tell for sure.
Their shells are supposed to curl like that and they are very terrestrial and only need a large water bowl.

Danny


----------



## Josh (Oct 6, 2008)

glad to hear you could provide them all a new home, jen! i'm sure they'll be happy and healthy in no time, under your care!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Glad you could take them Jen! They will have great care now.


----------



## Isa (Oct 6, 2008)

Jen
They are very lucky you adopted them, now they will be happy and healthy tortoises living the good life (the good life in the tortoises point of view)


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats on your new rescues Jen, do you plan on keeping them or finding them forever homes?


----------



## JustAnja (Oct 6, 2008)

Ahhh Jen Im glad you could take them in. Sometimes its so very heartbreaking thinking of what they must have gone through in the past. Heres to a much better, well deserved life.


----------



## Jentortmom (Oct 7, 2008)

I will take more photos, she told me it was a painted turtle, but that didn't seem right. Robyn, I haven't decided if I am keeping or finding new homes, right now I have the space and a yard for them. I will for sure keep the DT and most likely the other three as well, I haven't really thought about it yet. The sullys are little right now and I am on a 1/4 acre with the plans to move to more land in 2-3 yrs. as soon as I finish school.


----------



## RachelleC (Oct 7, 2008)

egyptiandan said:


> The turtle is a Central American wood turtle, most likely Rhinoclemmys pulcherrima incisa. Would need side of head shots and better carapace shots to tell for sure.
> Their shells are supposed to curl like that and they are very terrestrial and only need a large water bowl.
> 
> Danny



I would agree with Danny. I own two Incisas. They are great turtles. They don't swim like a RES would but do like water up to about a inch above their shell. So they can still stand on the bottom and lift their head out of the water. It's hard to figure out how big that one is but usually a large cat pan would hold enough water for them.


----------



## Jentortmom (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info, she came with a large water bowl. Lucky me I am pretty sure the DT has a respitory infection, snotty nose and you can hear him/her breathing. Danny she maybe a he pretty good sized tail has orangy red zig zag behind and over the eyes and on her neck. I took more pics don't know if they are any better will post tommorow to see if we can figure out subspecies. I will probably rehome him/her to someone that already has wood turtles.


----------



## RachelleC (Oct 8, 2008)

Jen does his head look like this?





if so then from the rest of your pictures I would really say Incisa. I am sure you can find someone to take it. They are great turtles. Very personable for a turtle.


----------



## egyptiandan (Oct 8, 2008)

The plastron says female to me. 

Well one of the keys to telling the 2 northern subspecies (pulcherrima and rogerbarbouri) from the 2 southern subspecies (incisa and manni) is that the red lines on the head don't go below the eye in the 2 northern subspecies. They do go below the eye in the 2 southern subspecies.

Danny


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Oct 8, 2008)

I love adopting, also wood turtles are really cool .


----------



## Jentortmom (Oct 8, 2008)

I will check again but I don't think she has that much red stripes.


----------

